# New coffin prop



## DJ Lantz (Apr 2, 2010)

Check out my new Gary Coleman coffin prop. It even says Coleman on the side!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Thats terrible!*

But I always owe it to myself to laugh,, because laughter is a very important, often rare commodity in this world.
I laughed, thank you.


----------



## Thegardenofshadows (Jun 3, 2010)

I couldnt help it. I laughed too.


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

Same here......I guess it's my warped sense of humor!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I think it might be just a tad too small...


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

That was a very cheap shot....the guy was a jerk. Nice joke.


----------



## ghostsandcostumes (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh man, I have too admit, even though a cheap shot, I couldn't help but laugh....


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Poor guy. He led a SHORT and troubled life............. JK


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

What cha talkin bout Willis?


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Same here!


----------



## tiedangel (Dec 18, 2009)

Don't tell!! that was the funniest thing I have seen this week!!!


----------



## DRKSAINT (Sep 30, 2009)

Are you kidding? That is extremely funny. [email protected]#% Gary Coleman.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

OMG. I dont think that coffin will fix.... (laughing) isnt that an ice chest? It makes me wanna go and see what kind is mine.


----------



## Gunner (Sep 13, 2009)

Serves him right! He hit on my son's girlfriend a couple times (she was just 15 and a runt...). We were at a competition where he had some two-bit role.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

DRKSAINT said:


> Are you kidding? That is extremely funny. [email protected]#% Gary Coleman.


Lol.......


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Many Of Us*

Go through this life being only reactive to the BS life and parents hand us, but we usually get a chance at least to grow up, mature, assume responsibility for ourselves.
He had a rough life in numerous ways.
I like to stay within the possible fantasy that everyone does the best that they can with what they were given to work with...
...but I still think it was funny, hey, the "comedian" still made us laugh...from the grave.


----------

